# Repairing tiny chips in corners



## glen4cindy (May 13, 2012)

Hello. I am trying to make repairs to my walls before I repaint with a lightweight Patch-N-Paint type spackling compound from a big box home improvement store.

Most of the gouges in the walls I am repairing have been of no issue in these repair projects, as they have been filling in fine. What I am having problems with are the very small "gravel" size pieces of paint where the walls have been dinged right on the outside corner.

I am not by any means experienced in drywall mud and tape, or the application of this compound, but, the rest of the application seems to be going well enough.

It's the tiny corner flakes that I am having trouble patching and filling so I can paint to where the damage is invisible. Once this is done, I have purchased the plastic corner protectors so this damage will not occur again in the future.

What I want to know, is there a tool or a trick of the trade that will make this easier or more fool proof? I am going to sand and paint afterwards, so, I am not concerned if I have a larger area that needs to be prepped than the small area of damage.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If there not old air bubbles and just slight nicks why not just sand them with a sanding sponge to feather them out, then prime and paint.
A picture sure would be nice.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That light weight Spackle is to weak to use on outside corner dings and dents---buy a small box of 5 minute or 20 minute 'easy sand' powdered drywall compound.

Mix it with water--apply to the digs-sand and you are good to go---


----------



## glen4cindy (May 13, 2012)

Thanks Mike

I'll get the heavier compound and use that.

I was thinking what I was using was probably the wrong product.

Thank You.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

+1 on posting a picture, but if I'm understanding you correctly, the tool you're asking about is a corner trowel. 










This tool might not be necessary though, depending on the amount and severity of the dings you have. You're using a sanding _block_, right? With a little compound directly on the corner and on each side, you should be able to shape a sharp corner with a block.

I use Dap DryDex for my repair work. It's excellent stuff - much easier and more convenient than having to mix, and it dries rock hard.


----------



## glen4cindy (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the great tips.

One of you asked for a photo.

Here is one photo that is representative of some of the type of corner repairs I am making.

Thanks.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Use the powdered drywall compound--some sanding of the old paint might be useful--


----------

